# Quick Easy Shed Ideas? Anyone? Help!



## Penny_Lane_Ponies (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone have an quick easy shed ideas that they can share. Maybe made from hole sheet of plywood? Something really easy as im no Carpenter! LOL Need to build another shelter for my mini horses but need Idea help! Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't know how tall miniature horses are (I think they're like 3' tall, right?), but maybe you can use the type of building I use for my sheep--I call it a "sheep shack"

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=4485-sheepshelter


----------



## nelson castro (Mar 6, 2013)

The very first thing that you need to consider is the height of your miniature horses as this is your basis on how high your shed would be. Barns were designed to be simple and utilitarian, and miniature wood barns are quite simple to design. The key is to come up with an end piece that fits your tastes. The whole shape of the barn comes from the end walls, so make sure you like how they look before you cut them.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Apr 9, 2013)

My husband and I put up a quick and easy shelter against rain and sun, but not cold, by getting two hog panels (48" tall) , placed them side by side so the length of the shelter was 96", and arcing them into a half-tube.  They were anchored at eight points along the outer edges and the high point of the arch; the doorway, at each end had a t-post to tie to.  Then the whole thing was covered with a poly tarp. It only took a couple hours and was only meant as a temporary type of shelter but it worked great!  I stacked a few straw bales at each end to block some wind. The height was perfect for my goats but might be a little small for your horse depending on how tall she is.  Where we live is quite windy and this didn't get any wind damage.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 9, 2013)

4 landscape timbers
3 sheets of 4x8 barn siding
4 10' pieces of galvanized roofing
10 or 11 2x4's

Minimal cutting.

$150 and less than a day.

about 4' fall so is that tall enough for miniature horses?


----------



## danielburns271 (Apr 24, 2013)

Might try checking this site, http://www.cheapsheds.com.au/sheds/.. They offer quick, cheap sheds.


----------

